# Looking for players to join on-going Indianapolis game



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 13, 2005)

*Edit: No longer looking for players, thanks!*

Hey all, 

I'm looking for players to join our group in Indianapolis, IN. We meet once a week on Saturday (allowing for holidays). 

We're looking for a few mature individuals who enjoy heavy roleplaying as well as a good mix of roll-playing. We usually meet sometime around 6 pm, and continue playing until the DM runs out of material for the night or we get too tired to continue. Expect to at least be gaming until 12 or 1 am! Some recent games have gone until 4 am.

If you're interested, post here or drop me an email at tariashadow @ gmail . com (no spaces). We'd like to all get together before the game to meet and talk about house rules, etc for the game, and to make sure we don't all hate each other on sight.   

The game is currently a 10-13th level D&D 3.5 game set in the Forgotten Realms, good and neutral aligned characters.


----------



## Link 86 (May 14, 2005)

i'd like to join but i don't really wanna drive over a 100 miles to play a game for one night (i live in montrose, michigan)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 14, 2005)

I'd love to have you, but hey I understand. ;D

I would have just picked IN for the topic, but there wasn't a choice - all the choices are 3 states.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I might be moving to the Fort Wayne area and might be able to make the drive or the weekends. And if the DM is who I think it is, it should be fun.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 8, 2005)

Dude! You're moving down here? Sweet!

It is quite a drive from Ft. Wayne, but you are more than welcome. And you are, of course, welcome to crash at our place for the weekend should you need to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> We're looking for a few mature individuals...




Darn, I'm banned already. 

Though, I wish you luck in your quest!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2005)

yah, if I accept the job I was offered, I will be in Fort Wayne. I will have to see how the situation goes when I get down there. But you better keep the couch open


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Darn, I'm banned already.
> 
> Though, I wish you luck in your quest!




Well, there IS the fact that you are out of state...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, there IS the fact that you are out of state...




And by a considerably margin too.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 23, 2005)

Okay, looks like our group is full up now. 

(Mista Collins, you still have an open invite should you head down here, and you too, B.S.)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, I am moving to Fort Wayne, June 29th. From there I will be at work getting training for most the month of July. As soon as I get settled I will get a hold of you and find a time to come on down.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2005)

Great! My new email is tariashadow @ gmail.com. I still check the old one, but not very often, so get ahold of me via this one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> (Mista Collins, you still have an open invite should you head down here, and you too, B.S.)




Thanks girl.  I'll be closer in a month or two.  I'll be out of KCMO then.    You have the same sort of invite* if you ever head this way. 

* Do note that I don’t have a table game at the “moment” so to speak.


----------

